# Postal Workers Face Drug Distribution Charges



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*BOSTON -- *Four postal workers who work in Chelsea and Medford faced a variety of drug distribution charges on Wednesday in Chelsea District Court.

NewsCenter 5's Jim Boyd reported that three of the men were charged with dealing drugs while delivering the mail.

Michael Micciche, 38, of Revere, Stanley Gioroano, 42, of Newburyport, Michael Sheehan, 42, of Revere, and Raymond Bell, 37, of Chelsea, were arrested after an investigation that spanned more than two months.

Micciche and Bell are accused of selling marijuana to undercover police officers.

Sheehan and Gioroano are charged with distributing cocaine. Police said that they were arrested in Revere while exiting Sheehan's home.

"In the bag they observed them carrying out and putting into the car, they located two packages -- one was 49 and one was 41 individual paper folds of cocaine," prosecutor Ed Krippendorf said.

Lawyers for the defendants charged with marijuana distribution said that they should not be held on bail. Krippendorf said that the men facing the cocaine charges should be held on high bail.

Micciche was released on personal recognizance, and the other three were held on bail ranging from $1,500 to $25,000.

The U.S. Postal Service suspended the four men without pay pending the outcome of their legal issues.

*Video: *Men Appear In Court

_Copyright 2006 by TheBostonChannel.com. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._


----------

